# Panerai Luminor Submersible 1950 3 Days Automatic Bronze - 47 mm. Pam 382



## nelsondevicenci

This TImepiece looks just amazing the size is a winner a Bronze case 47mm and a perfect Green dial.

I hope to see one of this in person or a good picture here.




























Movement: Automatic mechanical, Panerai P.9000 calibre, executed entirely by Panerai, 13¾ lignes, 7.9 mm thick, 28 jewels, Glucydur® balance, 28,800 alternations/hour. Incabloc® anti-shock device.

Power reserve 3 days, two barrels. 197 components.

Functions: Hours, minutes, small seconds,date, calculation of immersion time.

Case: Diameter 47 mm, brushed bronze.

Bezel: Brushed bronze with polished edges, anti-clockwise unidirectional rotating bezel with graduated scale for calculating the time of immersion and ratchet click at minute intervals.

Back: See-through sapphire crystal, brushed titanium external ring. Device protecting the crown: (protected as a Trademark) Brushed bronze.

Dial: Green with luminous hour markers. Date at 3 o'clock, small seconds at 9 o'clock.

Crystal: Sapphire, made from corundum, 4mm thick. Anti-reflective coating.

Water- resistance: 30 bar (300 metres).

Strap: PANERAI personalised leather strap and large-size brushed titanium buckle. Supplied with a second interchangeable strap and a steel screwdriver.
​


----------



## Tony A.H

it is great looking Sub.
LOVE the Bronzo Case but not the Dial Color.!
it would've looked Nicer if Dial were in White.!! (well,for my Taste.. but to each his own)..

Cheers
Tony


----------



## mooster

Very cool. Nice color scheme. Good to see them using different dial colors. The 2011 selection is insane. What a fantastic line up. I am in awe over the 372.


----------



## Watch_guy

I will PASS on that one. That lacks many qualities that I think of when I think of Panerai. I think the case is unique, but def. not a green dial fan, on a Panerai!


----------



## jacksonian

It's identical to my 305 except with the bronze case. I love it. If you had asked me before showing me the pics, I would have agreed on the no green statement. But it looks fabulous with the bronze case, makes for a great contrast.


----------



## roguehog

I dunno but I find it a bit strange looking.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys the watch is very different if we compared with previous materials used on Panerai timepieces, but Bronze is moving forward on many manufacturers.

Bronze cases with wrist time get a nice tarnish called Patina giving the vintage look on the timepiece.

I'm into Anonimo Timepieces and thay have a lot of options in Bronze since many years ago and they looks just awesome.

Just an example:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/anonimo-polluce-magnum-new-hex-screws-anonimo-tools-394304.html


----------



## Willith

I'm a BIG fan of the bronze cases. I'm not into the green dial, but I guess I could try it out and see how it looks after it develops a patina. The "golden" color and green dial remind me of the first version ceramic GMT Rolex offered a few years back. I guess I need to find a Panerai AD and get on the waiting list for this one.


----------



## Tony A.H

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys the watch is very different if we compared with previous materials used on Panerai timepieces, but Bronze is moving forward on many manufacturers.
> 
> Bronze cases with wrist time get a nice tarnish called Patina giving the vintage look on the timepiece.


i'm falling in love with the Bronze look .! Especially the Patina. i just Hope Panerai will have different Dial Colors in the Future Models.
Cheers


----------



## jacksonian

Tony A.H said:


> i'm falling in love with the Bronze look .! Especially the Patina. i just Hope Panerai will have different Dial Colors in the Future Models.
> Cheers


What would you want to see? Blue? Black? White?

I think the blue they did for the Regatta sub might look cool with the bronze. I don't like white dials. I wasn't sure about the green at first, but it compliments the bronze so well.


----------



## handwound

I like it, personally. I bet it's an absolute stunner in the flesh!

I just won't be able to afford it.

:-(


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> I like it, personally. I bet it's an absolute stunner in the flesh!
> 
> I just won't be able to afford it.
> 
> :-(


It's getting tough for anyone to afford these models. I really want this one and the 372, but hadn't really planned to drop another $20k on watches this year. Might be some difficult Sophie's choices ahead.

But if we could drag you out to a local GTG, you could play with all of them.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

jacksonian said:


> What would you want to see? Blue? Black? White?
> 
> I think the blue they did for the Regatta sub might look cool with the bronze. I don't like white dials. I wasn't sure about the green at first, but it compliments the bronze so well.





Tony A.H said:


> i'm falling in love with the Bronze look .! Especially the Patina. i just Hope Panerai will have different Dial Colors in the Future Models.
> Cheers





Tony A.H said:


> it is great looking Sub.
> LOVE the Bronzo Case but not the Dial Color.!
> it would've looked Nicer if Dial were in White.!! (well,for my Taste.. but to each his own)..
> 
> Cheers
> Tony


Well guys Based on my experience the white and blue can be perfect, black so sweet, just an example :


----------



## SeikoSickness

I'm also really digging the new line up especially the bronze case. I'm getting my first bronze cased watch this week or next, the Benarus Moray 2. I'm really curious about bronze cased watches and have wanted an Anonimo Polluce Bronze for a long time. They're quite rare and hard to find so, this was a good alternative. I think the bronze moray has a production run of 20 watches for now.


----------



## handwound

jacksonian said:


> It's getting tough for anyone to afford these models. I really want this one and the 372, but hadn't really planned to drop another $20k on watches this year. Might be some difficult Sophie's choices ahead.
> 
> But if we could drag you out to a local GTG, you could play with all of them.


LOL I'll make the next one, Brent. I promise!


----------



## Willith

Anyone hear pricing on this one yet? I've been poking around and no one seems to have an idea. :-(


----------



## jacksonian

About $10k


----------



## Willith

jacksonian said:


> About $10k


I was thinking more, but you could be right. I'm thinking more in the arm + leg + a thumb as a down payment. ;-)


----------



## jacksonian

I was going by Andy's SIHH report post on P.com for the $10,100 approximate price


----------



## Satansfist

Wasn't that the price on the 372 aswell?



jacksonian said:


> I was going by Andy's SIHH report post on P.com for the $10,100 approximate price


----------



## Willith

jacksonian said:


> I was going by Andy's SIHH report post on P.com for the $10,100 approximate price


Cool, I hadn't been on the public forum recently. Do they have all the estimated prices?


----------



## jacksonian

Satansfist said:


> Wasn't that the price on the 372 aswell?


Yes


----------



## jacksonian

Willith said:


> Cool, I hadn't been on the public forum recently. Do they have all the estimated prices?


Yep, almost all of them were in Andy's report, but they're all just estimates at this point and not official.


----------



## Tony A.H

jacksonian said:


> What would you want to see? Blue? Black? White?
> 
> I think the blue they did for the Regatta sub might look cool with the bronze. I don't like white dials. I wasn't sure about the green at first, but it compliments the bronze so well.


 hey Brent
been looking at the Bronzo since it's Announcement for a few Days now.
i'm kinda Warming up to the Green but STILL now a 100% sure.

but now i think Brown Dial would look SWEET.!! or maybe Black as well..i first thought of White but it would be too much of a Contrast.!!!

we have to Imagine the Whole Picture of the Case/Dial Combo after a Few Years of Oxidation. !!:think: cause the Case will eventually Very look Dark Brown to almost Black .


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. those are Awesome. 
all look Great with different Dial Colors against Bronze . i like the Cream a lot.


----------



## Grandier

That bronze is killer. The fact that the patina is "living" is very attractive as well. Imagine having a watch like this for 10+ years and how different it will look during that time. I wonder if they will make a 44mm version, if the 47 is a smash (which it appears to be)?


----------



## jacksonian

I agree with both of you. Can't wait to see one in person. The guys who've held the 382 at SIHH both said it was even better in person, that the pics didn't do it justice. That's great news!


----------



## amers

I was never a fan of the Panerai Sub, but wow this is an amazing piece and I'm in love with this bronze design. I have a bronze Magnum Polluce and it is one of my favourite watches and won't be giving it up. It went from a bright bling gold to dark in a few months, thank goodness, LOL. Very unique pieces for sure.

I guess if you keep up with the nautical theme, green makes sense, as some oceans are that colour, some patina can be green...or may be you need a lot of green to own Regardless I would love to own one.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

List price US $ 11,515... from a good source from China and from Switzerland CHF 9,300 = US $ 9,692.97


----------



## jacksonian

This piece is hot. Had it on today.


----------



## handwound

Where were you? Looks great on you, Brent!

I'll hold that ratty old 305 for you while you wear this one. Free of charge, even. I consider it a public service.


----------



## Watch_guy

jacksonian said:


> This piece is hot. Had it on today.


First picture of this watch where I find it appealing. Looks good


----------



## jacksonian




----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> Where were you? Looks great on you, Brent!
> 
> I'll hold that ratty old 305 for you while you wear this one. Free of charge, even. I consider it a public service.


Hey Trent, I was at Windsor Jewelers in Winston-Salem. The OP rep happened to stop by with the entire SIHH 2011 collection. Funny you mention the 305. I was wearing it a couple of days ago wondering if I'd want both the 305 and the 382. I think I will. They're very similar obviously, but the color change and the weight/presence of the bronze really make it feel like a completely different watch. This is one that looks better in the metal than it does in the pics for sure.


----------



## handwound

One of the coolest things about this piece, IMO, is that the bronze case is a "living" aspect of the watch. Look at how bright yellow and shiney the metal is when it's new. Knowing that it will patina with wear/use and change the appearance of the watch is really cool. I think so, anyway.

The rep brought the whole SIHH lineup, Brent? Did you get to see the 372?


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> One of the coolest things about this piece, IMO, is that the bronze case is a "living" aspect of the watch. Look at how bright yellow and shiney the metal is when it's new. Knowing that it will patina with wear/use and change the appearance of the watch is really cool. I think so, anyway.


You're dead on. It's going to make this watch absolutely unique for each owner. I bet we'll be able to see differences between the guys in Florida and the guys in Arizona for sure! I'm stoked about this one. It's a killer.



handwound said:


> The rep brought the whole SIHH lineup, Brent? Did you get to see the 372?


He sure did, the whole lineup. 
The 3 best pieces, IMO:


----------



## handwound

Oh, crap. I like the 372 even more than I thought I would.

Better start saving my pennies now...


----------



## jacksonian

Here's a poor pic of it next to my 217:


----------



## jacksonian




----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> Oh, crap. I like the 372 even more than I thought I would.
> 
> Better start saving my pennies now...


Yes, oh crap would be a good way of putting it. The dial is as base as base can be. The case is totally unique, a perfect hybrid of a Rad and Lum case (take the shape of the 292 case in polished SS and replace the wires with lugs and slap a crown guard on it). I'm fairly shocked that this one is not a LE. And you'll love the OEM strap. It's easily the best I've seen (understand that I don't like dress straps--this is like an authentic vintage strap). It's actually much better than the one on my 341 (which cost 3x this 372).

But will you go 47mm? Rep said MSRP would be $10,100 I believe. I told Kevin at Windsor to order as many as he could and I guaranteed he'd sell them easy.


----------



## handwound

Yeah, at 7.5" wrists, I can eek out a 47mm. I wouldn't go any bigger, personally. I'm ectstatic that it's NOT an LE, so maybe they won't be $20K when I'm ready to buy in a couple of years...

:-d


:-(


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> Yeah, at 7.5" wrists, I can eek out a 47mm. I wouldn't go any bigger, personally. I'm ectstatic that it's NOT an LE, so maybe they won't be $20K when I'm ready to buy in a couple of years...


I think once you wear the 47mm for a few weeks, you'll wonder how you ever wore the 44mm.  
My 9 feels positively small after I've worn the 305 or 217 for a few days.

And you should be able to get a 372 at a regular price. Although it's still unclear how they're doing it. Rep said 3000 units over 2 years, but supposed to remain in the regular production lineup. Not sure I understand that. To me, it's either a 1500/yr regular ongoing production OR it's a limited 2 year run of total 3000.

But I'll have one and you can try it on and see if you love it. If it's close to the end of the run before you're ready to buy, I'll make sure you can get one at MSRP or below, one way or the other.


----------



## handwound

Thanks, Brent! Good info, there. I deffo owe you a pint or three at next GTG. Again, I *promise* I'll make the next one - no excuses.


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> Thanks, Brent! Good info, there. I deffo owe you a pint or three at next GTG. Again, I *promise* I'll make the next one - no excuses.


Would you come up to Greensboro? We're planning to do something May 14th at a cigar bar in the afternoon like 2-5pm and have some food brought in. I'm planning to bring all my stuff, my Pams obviously, but also my elettrosegnelatore. I know it's a drive and time is valuable, but we'd love to have you. If you can't make that one, we'll get you the next time we come to Charlotte.


----------



## handwound

May 14th? I don't see why not. We've been wanting to get up that way, regardless.


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> May 14th? I don't see why not. We've been wanting to get up that way, regardless.


Sweet! We'd love to have you. Should be a nice way to do a GTG since I think we'll have the place to ourselves and we can walk around and mingle more than a restaurant at dinner time. I'll keep you posted as we firm up plans. We're also trying to talk the OP rep into bringing the 2011 SIHH collection back for a GTG in Winston-Salem, but not sure we can pull that off.


----------



## handwound

I agree, Brent. Sounds like a great venue! I'm not a cigar smoker, but I like the smell.


----------



## jacksonian

handwound said:


> I agree, Brent. Sounds like a great venue! I'm not a cigar smoker, but I like the smell.


Same here. I don't smoke 'em, but I don't mind 'em. And I'd like to have a place where we can put stuff out and gather round. When we do restaurants, people end up only talking to the guy next to them.


----------



## Cru Jones

couldn't pull off a watch of this size, but, i LOVE the look of it. really striking, really unique.


----------



## jacksonian

Cru Jones said:


> couldn't pull off a watch of this size, but, i LOVE the look of it. really striking, really unique.


Always breaks my heart to hear people say that. I shall continue to bear the torch for huge watches on a regular size guy.


----------



## red_wagen

Brent, how does the 382 compare weight wise to the 305? Noticeably heavier or just slightly? I like heft on my watches ;-)


----------



## jacksonian

red_wagen said:


> Brent, how does the 382 compare weight wise to the 305? Noticeably heavier or just slightly? I like heft on my watches ;-)


It definitely has wrist presence and heft. It felt about the same as the platinum rad 373, both with heft yet perfectly balanced. I don't know the actual weights and "noticeably heavier" is really subjective, but I would dare say that you will not be disappointed with the heft of this piece.


----------



## red_wagen

jacksonian said:


> It definitely has wrist presence and heft. It felt about the same as the platinum rad 373, both with heft yet perfectly balanced. I don't know the actual weights and "noticeably heavier" is really subjective, but I would dare say that you will not be disappointed with the heft of this piece.


Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to seeing it in person. Like many, I've signed up for this piece and hope I get the call  The good thing is that we will probably not see the unit till fall at the earliest so I have plenty of time to save up my pennies :-!


----------



## jacksonian

red_wagen said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to seeing it in person. Like many, I've signed up for this piece and hope I get the call  The good thing is that we will probably not see the unit till fall at the earliest so I have plenty of time to save up my pennies :-!


You may have a solid year to save as the rep said he didn't think the new material pieces (composite/bronze) would make it out this calendar year.


----------



## Evan614B

jacksonian said:


> You may have a solid year to save as the rep said he didn't think the new material pieces (composite/bronze) would make it out this calendar year.


:-x<|that stinks, I want to see this puppy.


----------



## jacksonian

Evan614B said:


> :-x<|that stinks, I want to see this puppy.


Tell me about it, brother! I'm ready to WEAR that puppy!


----------



## juan

Anyone have the 382 new? Looking to possibly get asap..
K


----------



## SgtClaymore

Pretty classic love the bronze!


----------



## Rythem

love the pams...


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW.
funny How this Thread has Resurfaced .!!

i was reading my 2 year Old Responses and can't believe that i had been Bit**in' about the Green Dial all along.!!
but 2 years later.. what do you Know?!









has my Taste Changed ? i think so.. and i absolutely LOVE IT


----------

